Ask HN: What is your advice/comments on "publish or perish" culture in academia? - trashpanda
======
cmdoptesc
Think you meant "publish or perish." I'm not on academia, but it seems like
it'd lead to a lot of filler articles written.

The problem with research is that it doesn't always move in predictable
increments. Sometimes things do take a few years to actually have any sort of
breakthrough. Secondly, it might pressure researchers to falsify their data
just to appear that they're making progress. I remember this being a
contentious issue laster year.

